# Freshen up that saying!



## hypochondriac (Jul 4, 2019)

Its raining kangaroos and koalas outside at the moment!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 4, 2019)

Where there's a will theres always someone curious to know what is in it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

It was raining cats and dogs and I stepped in..never mind!  LOL


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 4, 2019)

When the going gets tough, I look for the nearest escape exit.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 4, 2019)

Love one another as much as I love me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

When you can't be with the one you love have some take out!


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2019)

It's a dog eat cat world out there.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 7, 2019)

I'll just put this here....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2019)

A penny saved is a penny in a jar.


----------



## win231 (Jul 7, 2019)

No pain, 

Good.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

To pee or not to pee.
That is the question
Especially at 4.00 in the morning


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

If at first you don't succeed...

Then skydiving is not for you....


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Its raining kangaroos and koalas outside at the moment!



It doesn't rain kangaroos and koalas here, it rains cats and dogs.


----------

